# Anybody tried the Pioneer DEH 700 bt head unit?



## mosearch (Oct 4, 2006)

Has anybody tried the Pioneer DEH 700bt head unit to replace OEM?
It is SUPPOSED to give you seamless blue-tooth phone service, interface with your steering wheel, allow full ipod interface, great CD sound, etc, etc...:dunno:
Any actual experience out there?
The upcoming model DEH 710bt looks and sounds even better...but it's definitely not here yet.


----------



## noonehome (Feb 20, 2004)

I have one in my truck... can't comment on the steering wheel integration.

Overall I like it. I bought it for the Bluetooth functionality not the sound quality. I'm sure it sounds great but I have crap speaker in an old loud truck so I'll never know.

Pros: 
 full phone book download (up to 400 entries)
Streams audio from My Windows Mobile Device
Has USB connection (for your IPOD) which can access media on my device and displays files names etc,
 USB will charge my device
 clean looking design
 Bluetooth quality sounds way better than the BMW BT in our e60 and e90.

Cons:

Not intuitive to setup. I'm above average getting by without reading directions and I need the manual for almost every feature including setting the time. It's pretty easy to use with the controller knob. Up/down = presets. Left/right = next station. Rotate = volume. Once you press the controller in it gets much more complicated to navigate.
No preset button (not a Con) but pressing controller up or down you scroll through the presets. But you can only scroll though 6 then you need to press the band button to get the next 6 etc. If they give you 18 presets, why not make them all available to me.
Face place feels like you might break it when putting it back in place.

There is also a DEH-7000BT which is EXACTLY the same at the 700BT but has a one year warrenty instead of a two year. I paid just over 210. for the 7000BT.

See link comparing the two.
http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Products/CarAudioVideo/Source/CD-Players/DEH-P7000BT?tab=B


----------



## mosearch (Oct 4, 2006)

noonehome said:


> I have one in my truck... can't comment on the steering wheel integration.
> 
> ...
> There is also a DEH-7000BT which is EXACTLY the same at the 700BT but has a one year warrenty instead of a two year. I paid just over 210. for the 7000BT.
> ...


Thanks for the thorough review...
And yes, I am familiar with that Pioneer "Premier" non-Premier pricing game...sort of a sly way to sell an extended warranty, isn't it? The two "quality" lines " are often slightly different in color or chrome; but just as often the non-premier actually looks better than the Premier!:rofl:

Anyone else using the Pioneer DEH 700BT / DEH 7000BT?


----------

